# Need help regard Training Employment Pass



## buihien2505 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dear buddies,
I'm senior student in Economics in a Vietnam's University. I intend to intern in Singapore next month. But as far as I know, T.E.P is now stopping for some reasons. Do you know why and when It begins again? 
Thanks!


----------

